# PB Blaster White Lithium Grease



## havasu (Jun 4, 2012)

I saw my son recently purchased a can of PB Blaster White Lithium Grease, in a spray can. He said it is new on the market and works great to lubricate the tracks on roll up doors in garages. Has anyone else used this? I have always used PB Blaster to remove rusted/stuck bolts on my jeep, so I would imagine this is also an excellent product.


----------



## Chris (Jun 4, 2012)

Never tried it. Don't see why it wont work. I use Hoppe's gun lube on everything, it works well. If it is good enough for a gun or fishing reel why wouldn't it be for hinges and whatnot.


----------



## Kelowna (Jun 4, 2012)

I often use a white lithium grease to form an aerosol spray can, it works well on many items from steering gear on my boats, to car door hinges, so it should work fine. Please note, I use a different brand name, but think many should work well if a quality line of products. If you wonder, not that it much matters, I use a product from the Bel-Ray company, I use many of their name brand products, as my son, a highly regarded mechanic says they are "Top Notch Stuff"


----------



## Otahyoni (Jun 4, 2012)

Regular white lithium grease is what i use in several places such as door pins, latches, rollers and such. I wouldn't see why the PB Blaster brand would be any different.


----------

